# Need some help overclocking 2 cards in SLI



## blaircroft (Mar 4, 2008)

hi im tryign to overclock two cards for SLI mode 8600 GT i have NVIDIA tuner and Riva Tuner but neither havew the option to select each card for modification anyone know?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

When Rivia Tuner first starts up make sure your on the Main tab.
Under "Target Adapter" there you will find a drop down box. Select the drop down box and you should have both cards in there. You OC one card at a time.
Also make sure you have "Disabled" SLI in the Nvidia control panel, as SLI and your PC will crash when the cards core clocks go out of sync with each other.


----------



## blaircroft (Mar 4, 2008)

Awsome im able to do it thanks alot, btw does anyone know the best way to get 3Dmark06 i tried many times to download it but it is an enormous file and always times out.:wave:


----------

